# Can we talk about "gout"?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My last visit to the doctor was about my right ankle swelling and hurting as though it were on fire. He took X-rays of that ankle, looked at it and told me "It looks like gout, though gout usually shows up first in the big toe." He put me on Prednizone 5 mg.

In doing some research, I find a diet needs to be low (not over a few ounces of meat daily) in red meat, fish, chicken. Well mine has been low in this for years. I also discovered if one eats fresh fruit (especially citrus like lemon, lime, bananas) it helps prevent gout symptoms. I've been drinking a lot of "kefir milk" with fresh fruit smushed up in it. 

I understand gout is the build of of "uric acid" and if one keeps "malic acid" in the system, the uric crystals cannot form. Also, a diet rich in vitamin C deters the formation of these crystals. Thus, cranberry juice, cherry juice, bananas, parsley and watermelon helps keep uric acid crystals broken down and flushed. Even creating a drink out of fresh beets, carrots and cucumber flushes the blood system....as does safflower oil "capsules".

I'm thinking of starting a diet with mostly these items, though I'm a bit concerned about eating too many bananas because of the potassium in them that gives me headaches. 

Can anyone speak to their experience(s) of dealing with gout, what you've found caused it and what helped?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a family member who has dealt with gout for many years. Now on Allopirionol. Spelling is probably not correct. This person also took Colchisine for many years too. Hasn't had a gout attack for about three yrs.

I found out about 5 yrs. ago the purines in beans(purines) can trigger an attack. Read in the last week tomatoes trigger gout in some people. from Science Daily.

Been eating a lot of tomatoes or beans recently?

*shell fish and octopus can trigger it too


----------



## al (May 10, 2002)

I've had gout for over forty years,was on several meds for it, I don't remember the names of them. All seemed to help a little but not good.

With a little research and trial and error, I found what works for me is celery salt. I use it about couple times a week on some eggs. If I forget to use it for three or four weeks I get a flare up. Then I use it every day for three or four days and it goes away.

I eat what I want and nothing seems to trigger it to come back. Good luck with it as I well know the pain.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both so much for responding.

Light Rain, I've not been eating tomatoes and have only had a couple of servings of "black eyed peas" within the last couple of months. I actually remember feeling better during the time I ate those peas; maybe because I put some baking soda in them while they cooked...Have no real understanding about this.

Al, I do have some "ground celery seed". Is this the same thing? If so, I'll eat some of that daily for awhile.


----------



## al (May 10, 2002)

I have never tried the celery seed but the McCORMICK brand of celery salt I use says the ingredients: salt and celery seed. I dont think it would hurt to try it. There can't be a lot of salt in it as my gp doctor gave me the ok and I'm on a low salt diet for blood pressure issues.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Prednizone temporarily?

What diet/approaches did your Dr. recommend?

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I had 3 gout attacks following a prescription rx episode; fosomax for osteoporosis. Stopped the rx, found a liquid calcium, mag & vit D3 concoction, and started lifting weights. The osteo resolved itself! Am 15 yrs older now, and wondering how long this will work? Will look for celery salt!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am feeling better in that the swelling is all gone and the pain has significantly reduced. The prednizone 5mg was strictly taken starting with 6 tabs daily and reducing one per day, with the last day of taking it being only one tab. I think this was to knock it hard; but didn't ask. I can tell my entire body has been relieved of a great deal of joint discomfort from taking this prednizone.

As for the diet recommended by the MD, it was to severely limit red meat, leave out sodium and sugars and mainly eat veg/fruit/whole grain meals. (I've pretty much been doing this for years; so not sure if my body is different relative to what it can tolerate and what it needs.) The last few months I had increased my intake of "whole" milk (turned into kefir milk) as well as my intake of fruit juice (Old Orchard without additives); and I asked the doctor if this might have caused the gout. He said "no". So, again, not sure what I've eaten that caused so much of those uric acid crystals to form. I suspect something may have interferred in my digestive tract and/or kidneys; and am wondering how this might be determined....


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Blood test will show kidney problems. The medicine they gave me for crohn's disease damaged my kidneys, and I got gout. Once I got my kidneys better the gout went away. Low meat diet helps. The blood test looks for creatine if it is too high that is bad, also co2 if it is too low that is bad. Both indicate kidney problems. I take a baking soda tablet every day to raise my co2. Co2 is low because of an acidic system. High acid allows the uric acid to build up in joints. With kidney problems drink lots of liquids. I try to drink 3 quarts a day. My sister who had a kidney tumor drinks 4 quarts a day. I drink lots of water and when I get tired of that I make a 2 quart pitcher of koolaid with 1/3 to 1/2 cup of sugar.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Blackfeather, that is great information. Thanks for sharing. Since my little excursion in for major surgery, I'm looking even more seriously at my diet. What I'm finding seems to contradict itself; so understanding this is problematic. I do think I would be wise to get a blood test to find out if there is something wrong with my kidneys. I doubt I drink as much liquids as I should; so will be increasing this. (Good well water and "weakened" juices from fruit known to be lower in acidic...like aples, grapes, cranberries, etc.) Another place I read stated I should be drinking a lot of "citric" as such would help break up the urinic crystals; so this is confusing to me. Seems what is good for my high blood pressure is bad for gout...really getting confused about all this.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

My husband's coworker has it. He takes turmeric from the vitamin aisle gel cap type because he says it helps.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Gibbsgirl, sure wouldn't hurt to get some Turmeric and try it.  I also mixed some Milk of Magnesia in with Club Soda and am drinking some of this daily. The trick for me is to try something new and then waiting to see what effects it has. Not sure this is giving me any useful information yet.


----------



## snaefell (Jan 31, 2013)

Plain black cherry juice works for me.
If I detect an impending gout attack early enough, I will drink an entire quart of the stuff and usually the signs of gout disappear. If I was not quick enough and the gout comes on, I will keep drinking the juice anyway, it as it seems to lessen the symptoms and pain.
If I am really slow in detecting the gout, I resort to colchicine and indomethacin until the attack is finished.


----------



## snaefell (Jan 31, 2013)

Plain black cherry juice works for me.
If I detect an impending gout attack early enough, I will drink an entire quart of the stuff and usually the signs of gout disappear. If I was not quick enough and the gout comes on, I will keep drinking the juice anyway, it as it seems to lessen the symptoms and pain.
If I am really slow in detecting the gout, I resort to colchicine and indomethacin until the attack is finished.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have not been able to find any "plain black cherry juice" nor any "cherry syrup".


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

DH also drinks cherry juice for his gout. I know he has gotten the syrup from the grocery store. If you can&#8217;t find it, ask the manager to order it for you.


----------



## snaefell (Jan 31, 2013)

The juice I buy is "R.W. Knudsen's" (Smuckers Brands) Chico California.
'Black cherry juice' only, no other ingredients.
Our local health food stores and grocery stores stock it.
It is something that works for a lot of people who get gout,
hope this helps.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I believe our local Walmart carries that brand. There is also one called Nature's Blessed I believe. 

In your zone 7 you could also plant a good size cherry tree and make your own. The reason I say good size is the same for myself when planting trees. I'm up in years and maybe can't afford to wait 5 to 10 yrs. for a fruit to produce. That being said, I'm throwing freebie wormy apples everywhere hoping for a miracle tree to spring up and surprise someone walking through the woods 20 yrs. from now. Probably won't be me, but, ya never know... :heh:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is a nice article...

http://www.jrheum.org/content/29/7/1350.full.pdf

Basically gout is caused by excess... excess alcohol, excess sugar, excess food. It was noted as a condition due to gluttony for more than 1000 years.

So you want out of gout? Stop drinking alcohol or sugary juices and sweet beverages. lose weight. lower your insulin levels. raise your activity levels.

Good luck, as the article says only 20% of patients will take on the life style changes needed to reverse the symptoms.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all so much for the information. Yes, as soon as I'm able to drive again, I will call the local health and food stores to see if they carry those brands of cherry juice. As for planting cherry trees, I already have two sweet cherry trees doing well in my orchard; and I believe they will start fruiting next year. 

I am actually quite healthy for my age, not over weight, getting much exercise...too much at times...do not drink/smoke/eat much sugar. (Have started weakening the fruit "juices" from Old Orchard.) The only salt I use is either sea salt, salt substitutes or dried seaweed. Since my surgery (hip implant) I've even cut back on red meats. 

I can tell a big difference in my feet/ankles since I've been practice the above diet. Even started drinking Tumeric tea and seem to feel so much better.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

My hubby has gout, so all this tips are great We also like to use tart cherry pills and have had some success


----------

